# Lets start a log!



## ross1990 (May 28, 2013)

Gonna try this log thing out. If I don't ill regret it 3 months from now.Plus im super bored. Gonna be a pretty simple log.. Never really read any logs and I'm too lazy to read one to know what I should be posting. Hopefully good results will gain some interest so I could maybe go into some detail. But it's my second week back after taking a year and a half hoerin break. :/ idk how thathappened.. But alls I know is I'm back.. And never looking back. Gained 5lbs in the last 8 days.. Mosty water I'm sure.. But I'm making progress at the same time getting through the pain barriers.. Which I've numbed myself for so long I forgot how bad it can hurt.. But I'm to the point already that pain only motivates me more. Some stats.ill be 23 June 12. 5'11. 215lbs kinda chunky. Up 5lbs. Lifted for little over a year before my little break. Tryin to bulk now while leaning out slowly. But I'm glad to be back.. Ill post 1 month progress pictures in two weeks.


----------



## ross1990 (May 28, 2013)

Kilt arms tonight... Swear after shriveling down to nothing.. Then getting a pump in the gym.. N get a flashback of 16 mmonths ago.. N seeing that muscle memory work wonders in 2 weeks. Great feeling. #turntup


----------

